# Ogden Bay youth hunt questions



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK I got the call that grandson #1 was an alternate and the other person has cancelled so he has the opportunity to go on the youth mentored hunt at Ogden Bay for youth day. I was wondering what it's been like there in the past for youth hunt and if it's any good. We've never hunted there but surely the mentor has...just trying to find out how it is.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It's about like all the other WMA's on the Youth hunt. A lot of birds, a lot of mosquitos and a lot of fun. It won't be as crowded as Farmington Bay.;-) The impoundments should all have water, if not already. One thing to keep in mind about OB is it tends to have deeper water compared to Farmington. Not all places are deep, but before you jump out of the boat make sure. Ask me how I know...:mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just like any other WMA. Plenty of birds that haven't been shot at pretty much anywhere you go out there. I usually take my boys there as we live only a couple miles away from OB. Last year, my son limited before the sun crested the mountains and we were back home having breakfast by 8:30.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Sounds like a good opportunity for your grandson. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd go for the youth hunt, but DO NOT return for the general opener with the same expectations. There tends to be a lot of orange and dead pelicans on the opener.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'd go for the youth hunt, but DO NOT return for the general opener with the same expectations. There tends to be a lot of orange and dead pelicans on the opener.


I've never seen an orange pelican...cool


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I've never seen an orange pelican...cool


You need to learn how to read. I clearly stated that they are dead. They probably killed them all by now.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'd go for the youth hunt, but DO NOT return for the general opener with the same expectations. There tends to be a lot of orange and dead pelicans on the opener.


No junior, you said Orange AND Dead....you didn't say all the orange ones are dead. But heck I ain't never seen an orange dead pelican neither. ;-)

Don't worry though we normally hunt FB during the regular season. We even have our class III vests with front and back ceramic plates.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> No junior, you said Orange AND Dead....you didn't say all the orange ones are dead. But heck I ain't never seen an orange dead pelican neither. ;-)
> 
> Don't worry though we normally hunt FB during the regular season. We even have our class III vests with front and back ceramic plates.


My biggest pet peeve was a guy wearing an orange vest telling me he had killed his limit. I asked what kind of ducks they were and he told me, "I have no idea. They didn't fall on the land and I figured the water was too deep." Last year was the first time in 5 years I went back to the opener. I'll be skipping it again this year.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> My biggest pet peeve was a guy wearing an orange vest telling me he had killed his limit. I asked what kind of ducks they were and he told me, "I have no idea. They didn't fall on the land and I figured the water was too deep." Last year was the first time in 5 years I went back to the opener. I'll be skipping it again this year.


I wish they had an IQ test before people could get a hunting license....we could weed out dweebs like that jackwagon. Nothing pisses me off more than someone shooting a game animal and not making every reasonable effort to retrieve it. If I do recall, there are actual laws against that but alas it's hard to enforce. We may skip the opener too this year but it all depends on if grandson can go or not.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You guys may remember a post I wrote back in January about how I never pulled the trigger and I ended up with a limit of ducks. 
I was walking the dikes with my Labrador and he kept going in the phrag and finding crippled birds. (Mallards, Cinnamon Teal and Spoonies) I can't tell you how many winged Coots he brought to me too. This kind of stuff doesn't just happen on the opener, it happens all year. I don't even call these types of people waterfowlers, just killers that need to get their fix. The thing that really bothered me that day was watching a Dad and young son walking the dike blazing away on every Coot they could find, and made no attempt to recover any of them. It makes you wonder if the Dad's Dad taught him and now he is teaching his son the same unethical crap. These cycles need to be broken, don't be afraid to say something to these dip $hits.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> These cycles need to be broken, don't be afraid to say something to these dip $hits.


The problem is that I am afraid to say something to them. They have guns, after all. And the few I've tried to say something to make it clear they want me gone ASAP. They don't care.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Clarq said:


> The problem is that I am afraid to say something to them. They have guns, after all. And the few I've tried to say something to make it clear they want me gone ASAP. They don't care.


Then that when you call the cops.


----------

